# Thinking About Getting Some Fish For the 1st Time!



## RrCoX22 (Aug 21, 2012)

I've never had fish nor owned any real needy pets. I think I plan on getting a simple tank/bowl to start, I'm keeping it small as this will just be going on my nightstand, nothing bigger than 2 gallons. I was thinking about getting this bowl/tank as I think it looks nice: http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod_display.cfm?pcatid=23967&rel=1

I understand filtration is key to oxidize the water and remove toxins/ammonia and turn them into nitrates. I pretty sure a tank this small still should have a filter correct? The problem is I want a filter than makes no noise, not a little noise, DEAD SILENT. After research it seems I would need an internal filter or a sponge filter. Like these:

http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod_display.cfm?pcatid=12085&rel=1

or

http://www.aquacave.com/Hydro-Sponge-Aquarium-Filters-P9C45.aspx

Do these still make noise as it looks like air is still pumped into the tank with these? Other options?

Far as fish, I may go with a male Betta or two females and see if it works, but would prefer to get 2-4 non-Betta fish for this tank. Is this too much? I would like fish that stay small that don't grow over 2 inches. 

So curious with some of these questions and the process of water (hard/soft out of a faucet) and how conditioner, etc. work as well?

Thanks!


----------



## Cory1990 (Jun 14, 2012)

I think for a starter tank a 2 gallon is really hard to maintain. I would go with the 5.5 gallon tank. You really limit yourself with smaller tanks on what fish you can put in them. Also sponge filters make a ton of noise (bubbling). Here is how I would set up a cheap small tank.

You can get the 5.5 gallon FULL set ups from Walmart for like 30$ or less this is going to include the tank, light/hood, filter and maybe a heater. For a small tank like that you can get a betta. They are really hardy fish that will survive a lot of beginner mistakes. 
Check into them they do not take up much room at all and are pretty nice.


----------



## Murloc (Jul 26, 2012)

Cory1990 said:


> I think for a starter tank a 2 gallon is really hard to maintain. I would go with the 5.5 gallon tank. You really limit yourself with smaller tanks on what fish you can put in them. Also sponge filters make a ton of noise (bubbling). Here is how I would set up a cheap small tank.
> 
> You can get the 5.5 gallon FULL set ups from Walmart for like 30$ or less this is going to include the tank, light/hood, filter and maybe a heater. For a small tank like that you can get a betta. They are really hardy fish that will survive a lot of beginner mistakes.
> Check into them they do not take up much room at all and are pretty nice.


+1 on this. The reason you can keep Betta in 1-2 gallons ( even way less ) is because they can obtain oxygen from air, rather then water. The old rule of thumb is 1in of fish for every gallon of water. But that also depends on body size and waste that a fish species produces. 1in per gallon is more of a guide for fish that have a streamline body like a tetra. 

You said you would prefer 2 - 4 non Betta fish, which would most likely be too much for a 1 - 2 gallon tank. Now with the 5.5g set up that Cory mentioned, 2 - 4 smaller fish is fine. Over time you could have more if you chose a fish like Guppies, or Tetras. A lot of filters make no noise, or just extremely small amount. I don't think it would be possible to ever have a tank that was dead silent, but if the water level meets the out take so there is no " splash " sounds, it's darn near dead silence. 

So think about it. You can have a Betta in a 1g tank, but you would have to do complete water changes every few days which gets old _fast_. Or you could set something up like this: http://www.walmart.com/ip/Tetra-Aquarium-Starter-Kit-5-Gallons-Fish-Aquatic-Pets/12177653 which would in the long run be less work, and more enjoyable.


----------



## Cory1990 (Jun 14, 2012)

I think in the 5.5 you could have a few guppies. Male fancy guppies are wonderful to stare at. They are one of my personal favorites. I have 5 fish tanks in my bedroom and as long as each one is topped off there's really no noise. 

The problem with the small 1,2,3 gallon tanks is that you really are limited to snails. (off the top of my head that's all I can think of for a tank that small) maybe a betta in a 3 gallon. 

Best of luck with whatever you chose and we are here to help, so any questions just ask.


----------



## BettaGuy (May 6, 2012)

In the small tanks you can also house shrimp, but really a five gallon would be the smallest thing I would use to house fish. My tank also doesn't make a sound if the water level is high enough, but your gonna get noise if you use a sponge filter because of the bubbles and the airpump working. Your best bet is a HOB (hang on back) filter. These filters hang on the back of your aquarium and don't take up a lot of space inside the aquarium while still having a decent amount of filter material.. In a 5g you can house multiple small fish but I would start of with some shrimp to get the tank cycled (the process in which bacteria that removes toxins from the water establishes on the filter material). After that you can get yourselve 5 male fancy guppies and call it a day. Look at some post on this forum about cycling the water and just read around to get as much information as possible


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

a
finding an absolute "dead silent" filter is about as easy as a private audience with the pope...they all make some kind of noise...


----------



## Cory1990 (Jun 14, 2012)

I didn't see that you asked about the water itself. I use only declorinator in my water. Others use conditioners and a bunch of other chemicals. The only thing you really need though is declorinator and a lot of the time that has conditioner in it. 

Once you start dumping a lot of chemicals into the aquarium it becomes more dependent on it. 

And for a stock in the 5.5g I would add 3-4 fancy MALE guppies. If you were to put in a female you will end up with loads and loads of fry (baby fish)


----------



## BettaGuy (May 6, 2012)

Just remember to start slow and not dump all the fish in there at once, otherwise you will have deaths


----------

